# Floating water filter



## Beanruined (Dec 21, 2019)

I've got a Barista Express and love it, my only issue is the new style water filter holder. This seems very loose, in fact every time I move the machine it ends up floating at the top of the water tank. Am I doing something stupid, do other people's filter holder float off?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Not sure about your machine but usually a floating filter would suggest it's full of air. Submerge in a glass or such use a second glass or weight to keep submerged then try again


----------



## Beanruined (Dec 21, 2019)

Soggy filter, current one is about 6 weeks old, just comes detached and then sinks to bottom of tank so not buoyancy.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got a BE and the water filter locks into place. It's a bit of an effort to disconnect it, can't see how it would float off. Have you checked to see if the locking mechanism is broken?


----------



## Beanruined (Dec 21, 2019)

Mine has certainly never locked into place, at best it just rests there, I can lift it straight up, do you push yours down and then turn, if so, in which direction, perhaps I've never turned it hard enough, got fat fingers so it's a bit cramped in there at the best of times,


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

How old is your machine? I understand there's newer ones like mine, and an older style of water filter. I use these hard plastic tubes. The filter slots into a holder, then that holder clicks into the water reservoir. Yes, I think it pushes down and turns, not sure which way though. It's definitely secure, no way it could float up. 'Fat fingers' may be the issue, you're right, there's not much space in there to turn it, it's not that easy for me and I don't have 'fat fingers'. 😁


----------



## Beanruined (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks, mines one of the newer ones. I'll try a twist.


----------

